# Wickes Wet 'n' Dry Vacuum & Blower - £39.99



## Jimski (Feb 18, 2013)

Afternoon all,

My 'car' hoover had just about had it, been in the shed for years, wheel missing, hose taped up, makeshift dust bag.....the usual story!! Now i'm doing a few more cars for close friends and family, I thought it about time to invest in something half decent with the possibility of some upholstery cleaning.

Cue the Wickes - Wet 'n' Dry Vacuum & Blower. After doing some googling and asking about this seems to fit the bill at £39.99, decent bagless vacuum in a well known smiley face style. Can do wet or dry as well as a blower. The 'blower' function will come in handy for sorting panel gaps/mirrors before polishing.

Comes with 3 plastic extensions, a crevice tool and wet floor/carpet tool. I measured the diameter of the accessories and any 35mm accessory will fit, so looking on a well known auction site this means that karcher/bosch and miele hoover tools are perfect. Fairly rugged in construction and much better than similarly priced domestic ones and I ordered 3 attachments for under £5 delivered from eBay :thumb:



















Attachments;









Hope this is of use to someone! I have yet to use it properly, but to be fair, I did fire it up and it did make a good job of the kitchen floor!!


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for posting


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Looks a bargain. Thanks for the post


----------



## Clkrichard (Nov 17, 2011)

Good price -just be careful the blower function doesnt blow out dust from the container. My Earlex does in spite of me changing filters regularly and cleaning them in between. I therefore dont use it for blowing and use my compressor instead.
The one you have may not do that of course.


----------



## Jimski (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up, il have a trial run and see!!


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for the post. I've just been down to Wickes and picked one up. Pretty impressed so far. 

One question though. What would be the best way to use this to wet clean seats and carpet? Spray G101 and brush in then vac out?


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Seems really good value and the reviews are generally quite positive. Might pick one up at the wknd. Cheers for posting!


----------



## Jimski (Feb 18, 2013)

No worries!! Justinio, that's my plan, using autobrite fab and some upholstery sponges, just take the excess out if its really saturated.

Failing that, it's just handy for any leaks ha!!


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Cheers for the heads up bud, may take a trip down tomorrow.
Ta!


----------



## Tom P (Feb 25, 2013)

hate to rain on your parade but I bought one of these and although it works for the basic tasks it is certainly not the best choice or even close when it comes to wet vac'ing, blowing etc

I ended up using it as a dirty hoover for horrendous jobs around the house.


----------



## seatash (Jan 29, 2013)

Bought this about 5 months ago to Hoover and wet vac the car,for just under £40 it's an absolute bargain,one of the best purchases iv made,used on a few people's cars now and even done the sofa at home!!anyone want a cheap wet vac/hoover/blower in one I'd recommend getting down to wickes n getting one:thumb:


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

Just bought one, seriously impressed. Blower is awesomely strong, sucks up pretty much everything. Done the whole house and only thing it couldn't handle was ingrained doghair. Needs more attachments and feels a bit cheap. But I'm really likening this machine.


----------



## Jimski (Feb 18, 2013)

The attachments are £5 for 3!! The little stiff dusting brush is amazing in carpet for dislodging stuck bits!!


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

justinio said:


> Thanks for the post. I've just been down to Wickes and picked one up. Pretty impressed so far.
> 
> One question though. What would be the best way to use this to wet clean seats and carpet? Spray G101 and brush in then vac out?


Yes that would work well or if you have a sack of cash or happen to already own a decent compressor you could get the Auto smart Vortex.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Lidl were selling these a few months back , Exactly the same except yellow in colour iirc £30 , How do I know ? well i bought one , they are very good for the price


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

Anyone got a link for the eBay attachments?


----------



## Daveskater (Jan 13, 2012)

I remember when mine was that shiny and new :lol:

Not bad Hoovers these. Not the most powerful ever, but does the job well for cleaning out cars. I wouldn't bother trying to use it as an extraction machine for deep cleaning seats though. It's much easier using a proper extractor.

The only real downside I've found is the filter can get dirty pretty quickly, so usually after each use I brush it off. I've even had the occasion before where I was hoovering out one car and it was so dirty that the filter almost completely blocked up, so by the time I was finishing it wasn't picking much up any more.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Daveskater said:


> I wouldn't bother trying to use it as an extraction machine for deep cleaning seats though. It's much easier using a proper extractor.


What are the choices?


----------



## Jimski (Feb 18, 2013)

justinio said:


> Anyone got a link for the eBay attachments?


Only just seen this sorry, there are loads! Just search for 35mm Hoover attachments and there is a pack of 3 for just under £5 delivered. That's what I've got. Permanently use the brush style one, really gets the crap out of your carpets!!


----------

